# What size Wavemaker



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

I’m looking at getting e jebao Wavemaker for my 120x50x50 but I’m not sure what size would be good for my size tank.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

For freshwater?


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

planter said:


> For freshwater?


Yes freshwater


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Are you keeping something unique? I've never needed one in all the years I've kept freshwater tanks.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

No, I just need more flow in the tank to help with dead spots


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Aceman21 said:


> I'm looking at getting e jebao Wavemaker for my 120x50x50 but I'm not sure what size would be good for my size tank.


Out of curiosity, why do you want a wave maker? I played with the Hydor Nano pumps and, in the end, found them to have little benefit in my planted tanks so I took them out. One less wire, one less thing to clean, and less noise. My larger fish swim around more too.

I ended up relying on my spray bars which go along the back of my tanks to provide circulation.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

infolific said:


> Out of curiosity, why do you want a wave maker? I played with the Hydor Nano pumps and, in the end, found them to have little benefit in my planted tanks so I took them out. One less wire, one less thing to clean, and less noise. My larger fish swim around more too.
> 
> I ended up relying on my spray bars which go along the back of my tanks to provide circulation.











Here's my tank, I have lily pipes at one end of the tank and the filter isn't strong enough after it's goes through my inline heater and co2 reactor. With the tank being 4ft Long, the other side of the tank doesn't get very much flow.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Aceman21 said:


> Here's my tank, I have lily pipes at one end of the tank and the filter isn't strong enough after it's goes through my inline heater and co2 reactor. With the tank being 4ft Long, the other side of the tank doesn't get very much flow.


Ah got it. Yes I can see how you might run into problems given how far the water has to travel. Thanks for sharing. I'm always curious about the challenges others have to deal with. They may be my challenges some day


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Aceman21 said:


> Here's my tank, I have lily pipes at one end of the tank and the filter isn't strong enough after it's goes through my inline heater and co2 reactor. With the tank being 4ft Long, the other side of the tank doesn't get very much flow.


Put the lily pipes on opposite ends of the tank.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------

